# 2nd yard haunt 2013



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't know where my head was this year. I didn't take any night pics or any of the whole display from a distance. I swear I wasn't drinking.
Anyways here some of the things I created and had on display.

2013 Mad Scientist Theme Slideshow by Mysty1one | Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love those little skellies climbing the fence and the pile of bones in the metal caging

Nice set of decorations, you mad scientist, you:jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice set up! I really liked all your lab machines.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job, Wispurs! I especially like the man eating plant, the candles, chicken wire ghosts and the sticks 'n skellies. I hope they were peaking over to the goofball neighbor.  The man eating plant is a great example of what I have in mind on my to-do Halloween bucket list.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the mad scientist theme- will have to do that one of these years. I really liked the second creepy doll and the man eating plant with the baby's legs sticking out of one of the plants chompers. You had a lot going on in your yard! Nice work


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh My Gosh, you have some amazing things! Love the candles with eyes.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you all very much. 
What a wonderfully positive place this forum is.

The mad scientist picture is my daughter. Mwahahaha!! 

The chicken wire ghost were one of those last minute throw together things. they we're ok during the day but looked great at night . they also were up high enough that they peered over the fence!!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I love the eyeball vice. I have always liked the mad scientist theme.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice ......


----------

